# Farmington Landing



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I've heard that farmington landing is the place to be for huge cats. I finally have an opportunity to get out this saturay. It doesn't seem like this place has an official address but I'm guessing its at the end of Wharf Rd?? If I'm wrong can you guys help me out. How much elbow room is there? Does it get full on the weekends? How far do you have to cast?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Never been there but here are the direction. *To Piscataway Park - From Rt. 210 south of the Beltway take Farmington Rd. (west) to either Wharf Rd., if you want to fish Farmington Landing in Piscataway, or Bryan Pt. Rd. if you want to fish at National Colonial Farm on the Potomac.*


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

I have not fished there in a good while, but if you get out there round 6:30-7:30 am you will probably be better off.. Fish behind either park bench to the left or to the right... I have done excellent behind the bench on the right side casting straight out or a little to the left. DISTANCE is key to catching the most fish at this spot. (Farmington Landing) .. Also try to go during high tide (water is shallow, even when you cast farther out but you are alot better off). Night crawlers do the trick, and if u catch any small fish use it for cut-bait..

It can get a little crowded, half of the people will be fishing the other half will be watching.. and right before it starts to get dark is when I have caught all my monsters from that spot, but spot holds big catfish..


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help. First I hit Farmington but there was so much weeds that it was impossible to fish. Went to Colonial Farm next, it was a lot better but the weed problem still persisted. Caught 2 blue cats, about 16'' and 20'' and one rock at 15''.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like a decent trip.. try Farmington again, usually not like that


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Fish Snatcha said:


> Sounds like a decent trip.. try Farmington again, usually not like that


It was an OK trip, I'll definately try both places again but I did much better at Fletchers' Boathouse. I'm sure it would be a lot better without the weeds.


----------

